# FITA arrows/wraps



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Apparently, now on FITA website, as of March 6, 2010:



> An arrow consists of a shaft with head (point) nock, fletching and, if desired, cresting. The maximum diameter of arrow shafts will not exceed 9.3mm _*(arrow wraps will not be considered as part of this limitation as long they do not extend further than 22cm toward the point of the arrow when measured from the throat -nock hole where the string sits- of the nock to the end of the wrap)*_;


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

About time.... i see a guy this weekend cutting his Wrap up to his vane... What a pain in the ass and pretty ridiculous rule unless the guy ran the wrap the entire length of the arrow! And if he did that well Deer.net!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

this was the proposal that was going around before the initial interpitation, at least some common sense prevailed this time


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> this was the proposal that was going around before the initial interpitation, at least some common sense prevailed this time


True .... very true!

Thanks Stan for the infos!


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Thank goodness! this was one of those rules that made me not want to shoot tournaments. 
there are certain rules in archery that can deter someone from coming back to a tournament (most of the time are not enoforced but when they are it just makes me sick)

It is good to see that someone at Fita was using their brain.


----------

